# Stinker, Gracie, and Barron



## AngelEyes (Aug 2, 2011)

We got these 3 at different times. Stinker was only about 1 or so old his eyes were not even open. A friend called us and said she found a kitten under her trailor and wanted to know if we could take him. So we went over there and she handed this little bitty kitty dirty and cold. We fell in love with him. Took him right then and there. It was cold outside it was turning from summer to winter. It was still warm in the day time but getting cold at night. This was in Step 06. We went to Wal-mart that night to get him a bed, bottle and few other things. The people who worked there fell in love with him too and they still ask how he is doing. 
Then Gracie was found outside my sister-in-law house. It was hot middle of summer she was over heated. I came and got her and fell in love with her. We brang her in to our house. She fits right in. We got her July 09, she had a spider in her ear when she was found and she was scaried. She don't like too many people she hides when we have company and pokes her head out LOL!
Then Barron was found in the street just laying there by the kids who live next to we got June of 2011. It was so hot outside almost 100 and he is black he was way over heated we cooled him down and watered him and we just fell in love with him the second we saw him.

We took all of them to vet to make sure they were ok. And they are all healthy and loved very much now. Our other 2 welcomed them in. Lita acted like momma to them :kittyturn and Beans is like the big brother lets them smack the crap out of him and rolls on the floor with them and plays with them.


----------



## Tinker1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow this is so great. I bet they just love you to pieces now. They are so lucky to have someone so caring like you to take them and save them. Did you get a lot of "don't get attached to the tiny one because it may die" I did everyone told me to just let Tinkerbell go she was too little to survive and don't get to attached to it it probably will die. I was not about to do that no way. I put her in a arm sling and kept her warm close to my body all the time and bottle fed her every 2 hours and she started getting bigger. I showed them all. But I did feel like I was fighting this battle alone though. Does the one that was really little suck on you hands and ears now? You sound so proud of your babies and I bet they are proud of you too in their own way of course.


----------



## AngelEyes (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah with Stinker we were told that he may die at 6 months because of the fact that some manx have a defromed spine and sometimes there are bladder problems. There was for about year. It hops more than he runs its cute.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

It's so great to hear stories like yours, where someone really puts themselves out to help a kitten. Congrats on all the good you've done for them.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Thats a nice story and how they all started out as strays. Nice job.


----------

